# turbo rzr



## 06bruteforce750 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was just wondering if u all knew if you could run a turbo rzr in mud and water if so what all do u got to do to the turbo to make it water worthy?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

The turbo can get wet , the intake still has to be away from the water. Most kits I have seen on a bike or atv the air filter fits directly to the turbo , and is usually mounted very low . So it will mainly depend on placement and intake , do you have any pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have seen a few rzr's with turbos on them at east coast mud nats a couple years ago. They did ok in the mud but they weren't fast at all. At least not as fast as you think they would be after spending 4 grand on a turbo. My opinion is that if you are a trail rider it would probably be ALOT of fun but the turbos don't seem to have any advantage at all in the mud from what I have seen. And I'm sure there are things you would have to do to it to make it watertight. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing special needs to be done really except make sure your intake is up and snorkled. Everything else is sealed because if it wasn't you would have problems with oil leaks and boost leaks. I'm not sure which kits those guys had that weren't fast but when setup correctly they are insane. Mostly has to do with clutching. 


Btw I sell a turbo kit from bikeman performance if your interested.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> Nothing special needs to be done really except make sure your intake is up and snorkled. Everything else is sealed because if it wasn't you would have problems with oil leaks and boost leaks. I'm not sure which kits those guys had that weren't fast but when setup correctly they are insane. Mostly has to do with clutching.
> 
> 
> Btw I sell a turbo kit from bikeman performance if your interested.


Agreed ...
Turbo set up tuned right makes stupid power. My last 2 stage on a gsxr1000 made 486 hp at 11 psi . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm sure they are VERY fast on dry ground, but in the mud they weren't fast at all. They lost every run they made. I never seen them running on dry land, just racing, so I never got to see how powerfull they were.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't see a turbo doing good on a mud vehicle unless your wot all the time. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

My thinking is depending on the riding conditions and if your willing to spend the time to get it setup right then you shouldnt have a problem. but if your always slow going then a BBK may be better


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i think its called turbo lag , i am thinking about something .will be testing soon


----------

